# Dune: Dave Bautista übernimmt Rolle in der Sci-Fi-Verfilmung



## Felix Schuetz (9. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Dave Bautista übernimmt Rolle in der Sci-Fi-Verfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Dave Bautista übernimmt Rolle in der Sci-Fi-Verfilmung*


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Januar 2019)

Das ist mein Lieblingsbuch. Hab es geschätzte fünf mal gelesen und habe auch das Hörbuch mit Simon Jäger und Jürgen Prochnow. Versaut es nicht, und macht es nicht zu kurz.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Bin auch sehr gespannt.
Mal schauen, wie dieser Regisseur das ganze darstellen wird.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Januar 2019)

Es gibt halt schon zwei Verfilmungen. "Braucht es" die dritte?


----------



## Banana-OG (9. Januar 2019)

Wundert mich, dass Netflix/Sky keine Serie draus baut.


----------



## Frullo (9. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Es gibt halt schon zwei Verfilmungen. "Braucht es" die dritte?



Ja, weil beide Verfilmungen dem Stoff auf die eine oder andere Weise einfach nicht gerecht wurden: Lynch musste beispielsweise die völlig überflüssigen "Schall-Knarren" einführen, während Paul und Chani in der Miniserie ohne Stilsuit in der Wüste rumhockten... Ich konnte zwar beiden das eine oder andere abgewinnen, aber eine "perfekte" (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) Buchverfilmung wie beispielsweise bei der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie sind beide Versionen nicht.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Es gibt halt schon zwei Verfilmungen. "Braucht es" die dritte?



Eine Mischung aus Dune (1984) und der Neuverfilmung, welche sich meiner Meinung nach mehr an die Bücher hält, fände ich klasse.


----------



## trioptimum (9. Januar 2019)

Count Glossu Rabban wetten... wird super werden. Frage ist nur, welches Buch verfilmt werden soll. Hoffe es werden nicht alle in einem "äktschn Film" verwurstet.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2019)

es gibt vielleicht den Davif Lynch Film der sich Grob am Buch Orierntiert und eine Miniserie die Scheiße war
Also bei wenigen anderen Verfilmungen braucht man da eine, die dem Buch mal gerecht wird und wehe die Lassen wieder den Zensunni Religions aspekt weg, dann kann man den Film gleich in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> es gibt vielleicht den Davif Lynch Film der sich Grob am Buch Orierntiert und eine Miniserie die Scheiße war


Empfand ich nach den ersten Ausschnitten auch so.
aber nachdem ich dann die Bücher gelesen hatte und danach die Serie anschaute, war ich positiv überrascht.
Klar, im Visuellen und von den Schauspielern kannn die dem 1984er Dune nicht das Wasser reichen.
Hielt sich aber meiner Meinung nach enger an die Buchvorlage und zeigte auch mehr vom ganzen "Universum", das da geschaffen wurde.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (9. Januar 2019)

trioptimum schrieb:


> Count Glossu Rabban wetten... wird super werden. Frage ist nur, welches Buch verfilmt werden soll. Hoffe es werden nicht alle in einem "äktschn Film" verwurstet.


Steht doch in der Meldung? Das erste Buch wird verfilmt. Villeneuve peilt mindestens zwei Filme an. "“Dune will probably take two years to make. The goal is to make two films, maybe more”. Quelle: https://theplaylist.net/denis-villeneuve-two-dune-films-20180309/


----------



## Frullo (9. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...eine Miniserie die Scheiße war...



Hater


----------



## trioptimum (9. Januar 2019)

Also schlicht "Dune" von 1965? 
Der Film von 84 basiert wohl aufm einem "eigenen" script von David Lynch. Darum hab ich so doof gefragt. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_(franchise)#Film


----------



## rldml (9. Januar 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, weil beide Verfilmungen dem Stoff auf die eine oder andere Weise einfach nicht gerecht wurden: Lynch musste beispielsweise die völlig überflüssigen "Schall-Knarren" einführen, während Paul und Chani in der Miniserie ohne Stilsuit in der Wüste rumhockten...



Ja, die Fremenanzüge muss man in der Miniserie ignorieren lernen. Davon ab ist die Miniserie in allen anderen Punkten erstaunlich akurat.



> Ich konnte zwar beiden das eine oder andere abgewinnen, aber eine "perfekte" (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) Buchverfilmung wie beispielsweise bei der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie sind beide Versionen nicht.



Dass du ausgerechnet die Herr der Ringe-Trilogie als "perfekt" bezeichnest... Ja, ist ein tolles Kinoerlebnis - aber die zeitlichen Dimensionen werden so extrem schlecht dargestellt, das nimmt der ganzen Handlung ein Stück der Authentizität. 

Die bisher beste Romanadaption auf das Medium Film war für mich "Der Graf von Monte Christo" aus den 90er-Jahren. 

LG, Ronny


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2019)

Ich bin gespannt. Villeneuve hat sich viel Respekt verdient und seit "Prisoners" - mal völlig unabhängig von Einspielergebnissen - einen Kino-Hammer nach dem anderen geliefert die qualitativ einfach nur herausragend sind. Das Dune-Universum sehe ich bei ihm in so guten Händen wie seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Dass du ausgerechnet die Herr der Ringe-Trilogie als "perfekt" bezeichnest... Ja, ist ein tolles Kinoerlebnis - *aber die zeitlichen Dimensionen werden so extrem schlecht dargestellt, das nimmt der ganzen Handlung ein Stück der Authentizität*.


Bitte um Erläuterung. Ich habe die Trilogie erst letztes Jahr gelesen und bin der Meinung dass Jackson eine absolute Meisterleistung hingelegt hat. An den richtigen Stellen verkürzt, für die Kernhandlung unwichtiges Beiwerk wie das lang überdehnte Tom Bambadil-Kapitel ausgespart und anders als Tolkien einen schönen Wechsel der parallel ablaufenden Ereignisse (Frodo und Sam auf dem Weg zum Schicksalsberg, Aragorn und Co. im Kampf gegen Saurons Armeen) umgesetzt, J.R.R. hat jede davon seinerzeit als separates Buch rausgebracht, dadurch fehlt meiner Meinung nach eine gewisse Spannungsdynamik. Viele Dialoge und geradezu erinnerungswürdige Szenen quasi 1:1 aus dem Buch in Film übertragen, oder gewisse Wortwechsel die im Buch woanders fielen in wesentlich wirkungsvolleren Momenten eingefügt (z.B. in den Minen von Moria, als Frodo gegenüber Gandalf seine Meinung aussprach dass Gollum den Tod verdient hätte und sein Gegenüber ihn diesbezüglich zurechtweisst… Diese Dialog fiel im Buch schon am Anfang als Bilbo ihm sein Haus, sein Eigentum und eben den Ring hinterließ bevor er verschwand).

Aktuell sehe ich die Trilogie mal wieder mit meiner Frau, und ich bin immer noch geplättet wie gut sich die Reihe auch nach nun fast 20 Jahren zeigt. Tatsächlich würde ich aber nur die Extended-Versionen anraten, in ihnen stecken sehr wichtige Handlungsergänzungen die jeden Film nochmal ein ganzes Stück runder und nachvollziehbarer macht.


----------



## rldml (10. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bitte um Erläuterung.



Nur ein Beispiel: Vom Zeitpunkt, an dem Frodo den Ring im Auenland an sich nimmt und dem Moment, an dem er aus dem Auenland aufbricht, vergehen (soweit ich weiß) 20 Jahre. Im Film passiert das quasi in Minuten. Derlei geschieht oft: Wo in den Romanen Wochen, Monate, teils Jahre vergehen, wirken im Film die zeitlichen Sprünge stets so, als wären maximal wenige Tage vergangen. Jackson hat zugunsten einer flotter wirkenden Erzählweise diese zeitlichen Distanzen weitgehend geopfert. Es wäre technisch überhaupt kein Problem gewesen, diese zeitlichen Versätze stärker anzudeuten und Frodo älter wirken zu lassen (wenigstens ein bisschen, trotz Ring. Auch Bilbo ist ja gealtert im Laufe der Jahrzehnte)

Für ein Kinofilm ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung und schmälert das Erlebnis nur sehr gering (ich erinnere mich noch heute daran, wie begeistert ich von den Filmen im Kino war). Im Nachhinein wirkt das jedoch auf mich, als würde jemand die Geschichte erzählen, ohne auch nur einmal nebenher Luft zu holen. Es wirkt gehetzt. Und das gilt sogar für die deutlich längere Extended Edition. Einige Szenen wirken dadurch regelrecht beliebig (zum Beispiel Aragorns Ausflug zur Totenarmee)...



> Ich habe die Trilogie erst letztes Jahr gelesen und bin der Meinung dass [...]. Aktuell sehe ich die Trilogie mal wieder mit meiner Frau, und ich bin immer noch geplättet wie gut sich die Reihe auch nach nun fast 20 Jahren zeigt. Tatsächlich würde ich aber nur die Extended-Versionen anraten, in ihnen stecken sehr wichtige Handlungsergänzungen die jeden Film nochmal ein ganzes Stück runder und nachvollziehbarer macht.



Wie gesagt, als Kinoerlebnis sind die Filme auch heute noch super, da hast du völlig recht und dem würde ich nicht widersprechen wollen. Wenn es aber um Authentizität gegenüber der Romanvorlage geht, mach "Der Graf von Monte Christo" es deutlich besser, weil der Hauptheld tatsächlich 20 Jahre gealtert und sich selbst nach seiner Flucht in den verschiedenen Phasen seines Wirkens unterschiedlich erfahren darstellt. Ähnliches gilt für die Dune-Miniserie, die sich in diesen Punkten ebenfalls sehr stark an die Romanvorlage hält und die zeitlichen Distanzen immer wieder korrekt andeutet.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (10. Januar 2019)

Man hätte David Lynch damals einfach machen lassen sollen, dann wäre sicher ein besserer Film dabei herausgekommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Für ein Kinofilm ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung und schmälert das Erlebnis nur sehr gering (ich erinnere mich noch heute daran, wie begeistert ich von den Filmen im Kino war). Im Nachhinein wirkt das jedoch auf mich, als würde jemand die Geschichte erzählen, ohne auch nur einmal nebenher Luft zu holen. Es wirkt gehetzt. Und das gilt sogar für die deutlich längere Extended Edition.



Gehetzt?  Also das hab ich über Herr der Ringe ja noch nie gehört. Die Extended Versionen sind zusammen locker an die 11 Stunden lang, Jackson hat sich da schon sehr viel Zeit gelassen. Das trotzdem Sachen weggelassen werden müssen, ist eigentlich klar, dass ist bei allen Romanverfilmungen so. Um ein wenig kürzen kommt man eben nicht drumrum. Details wie diesen 20-Jahre-Zeitabstand wegzulassen ist doch aber auch vollkommen ok. Ändert im Endeffekt nichts an der Story. 

Bezüglich Topic: Ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in Villeneuve. Bisher waren alle seine Film richtig stark. Neben Nolan, Fincher und Tarantino aktuell mein Lieblingsregisseur


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2019)

ich glaube selten wurde etwas über einen Film mit ... 20 Enden gesagt als Gehetzt 
und nein, zum einem sollte man nicht vergessen das Frodos Jahrzente im Buch auch innerhalb von 2-3 Seiten abgehandelt werden weil der halt echt sich nur die Hobbiteier schaukelt
Im Buch vergeht halt unglaublich viel mehr Zeit alleine in Lothlorien sind die so nen Halbes Jahr, also dafür dass die auch so ner Geheimmission sind ganz schnell den Ring loszuwerden trödeln die aber ganz schön extrem rum und man macht sich das auch extrem einfach wenn man mit Maske und Älter machen kommt, das würde nur verwirren wenn einer Plötzlich Fältchen hat, ohne erklärung


----------



## rldml (10. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Gehetzt?  Also das hab ich über Herr der Ringe ja noch nie gehört. Die Extended Versionen sind zusammen locker an die 11 Stunden lang, Jackson hat sich da schon sehr viel Zeit gelassen. Das trotzdem Sachen weggelassen werden müssen, ist eigentlich klar, dass ist bei allen Romanverfilmungen so. Um ein wenig kürzen kommt man eben nicht drumrum. Details wie diesen 20-Jahre-Zeitabstand wegzulassen ist doch aber auch vollkommen ok. Ändert im Endeffekt nichts an der Story.



Sorry, du hast meine Kritik überhaupt nicht verstanden. Und ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass der Film die Geschichte im Allgemeinen nicht akkurat erzählen würde.



Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube selten wurde etwas über einen Film mit ... 20 Enden gesagt als Gehetzt
> und nein, zum einem sollte man nicht vergessen das Frodos Jahrzente im Buch auch innerhalb von 2-3 Seiten abgehandelt werden weil der halt echt sich nur die Hobbiteier schaukelt
> Im Buch vergeht halt unglaublich viel mehr Zeit alleine in Lothlorien sind die so nen Halbes Jahr, also dafür dass die auch so ner Geheimmission sind ganz schnell den Ring loszuwerden trödeln die aber ganz schön extrem rum und man macht sich das auch extrem einfach wenn man mit Maske und Älter machen kommt, das würde nur verwirren wenn einer Plötzlich Fältchen hat, ohne erklärung



Ich garantiere dir, 99% aller Zuschauer wären solche Details wie ein paar graue Stränchen im Haar nicht mal aufgefallen. Aber es wäre eben dieser eine zusätzliche Kick Authentizität gewesen, der mir bei den Filmen jetzt im Nachhinein einfach fehlt. Und vergiss bitte nicht, dass es auch Möglichkeiten gibt, lange Zeiträume in wenigen Szenen und manchmal sogar in wenigen Worten der Akteure darzustellen. Es hätte ja schon gereicht, wenn Gandalf bei seiner Rückker das in irgendeiner Form angedeutet hätte, dass er nicht erst letzten Montag zwecks Recherche aufgebrochen wäre.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast meine Kritik überhaupt nicht verstanden. Und ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass der Film die Geschichte im Allgemeinen nicht akkurat erzählen würde.



Äh, nein so komplex war deine Kritik jetzt nicht, sry 
Du hast von einer gehetzten und flotten Erzählweise geredet und das ist eben schon sehr weit hergeholt. Jackson hat vieles weggelassen - ich weiß schon was du damit meinst. Nur lässt sich da bei Romanverfilmungen eben nicht vermeiden. 
Gerade Zeitabstände von mehreren Jahren ohne größere Geschehnisse kann man im Film eben leicht kürzen, um Zusammenfassen kommt man nicht herum. 
Für Film-Verhältnisse hat sich Jackson sehr viel zeit gelassen und die Romane sinnvoll zusammengefasst.


----------



## rldml (10. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Äh, nein so komplex war deine Kritik jetzt nicht, sry
> Du hast von einer gehetzten und flotten Erzählweise geredet und das ist eben schon sehr weit hergeholt. Jackson hat vieles weggelassen - ich weiß schon was du damit meinst. Nur lässt sich da bei Romanverfilmungen eben nicht vermeiden.



Das ist eben nicht das, was ich meine. Es gibt viele Filme, die die Handlung zugunsten eines Filmerlebnisses gut retuschieren bzw. anpassen ohne die zeitliche Dimension einfach komplett heraus zu nehmen. Mary Shelleys Frankenstein ist so ein Beispiel, Bram Stokers Drakula, der von mir schon erwähnte Graf von Monte-Christo, Die Verurteilten,...



> Gerade Zeitabstände von mehreren Jahren ohne größere Geschehnisse kann man im Film eben leicht kürzen, um Zusammenfassen kommt man nicht herum.
> Für Film-Verhältnisse hat sich Jackson sehr viel zeit gelassen und die Romane sinnvoll zusammengefasst.



*kürzen* selbstverständlich, aber eben nicht *komplett weglassen*. Niemand will 20 Jahre seines Lebens investieren, um Frodo beim Eierschaukeln zuzuschauen. Aber man kann 20 Filmjahre auch in einem Film super andeuten, ohne dafür mehr als zwei oder drei Sekunden Realzeit an Film dafür zu investieren. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, macht man halt ne verdammte Einblendung. 

Nur damit das hier allen Beteiligten klar wird: Die Herr der Ringe-Trilogie ist auch für mich keine schlechte Verfilmung, sondern eine sehr gute. Ich empfinde sie halt nur nicht als perfekt. Aus den von mir benannten Gründen. Es muss sich hier niemand ans Bein gepisst fühlen, nur weil ich Kritik äußere.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2019)

Mir sind die Unterschiede von Buch zu Film hinsichtlich der Zeitabfolgen auch aufgefallen, aber ganz ehrlich: Für die Filme ist das doch total belanglos, ich halte das noch nichtmal für entscheidend wichtig.

Die Weg des Rings bzw. die Reise Frodos mit ihm gewinnt in der Filmform durch die bewusste "Zeitbeschleunigung" viel an Dramatik und verzichtet generell auf Zeitangaben, mal ab vom "Dritten Zeitalter Mittelerdes". Der Seher und Nicht-Kenner des Buches weiss nur um die Dringlichkeit der Mission und dem Wettlauf gegen die Zeit bis Sauron nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist (und das hätte schon recht blöd ausgesehen wenn sich Frodo und die Gefährten Wochen, Monate oder Jahre Zeit dabei gelassen hätten, SO groß ist die Mittelerde-Karte in Reisetagen umgerechnet auch nicht). Mehr muss er auch gar nicht wissen, darunter leidet das Storyverständnis überhaupt nicht. Inhaltlich (!) widerum hat sich Peter Jackson mMn sehr dicht gehalten, mal ab von kleinen Nebensträngen wie der um Arwen die hinzugedichtet wurden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht das, was ich meine. Es gibt viele Filme, die die Handlung zugunsten eines Filmerlebnisses gut retuschieren bzw. anpassen ohne die zeitliche Dimension einfach komplett heraus zu nehmen. Mary Shelleys Frankenstein ist so ein Beispiel, Bram Stokers Drakula, der von mir schon erwähnte Graf von Monte-Christo, Die Verurteilten,...



Du redest einfach an mir vorbei. Dein Problem mit dem Weglassen der zeitlichen Komponente ist mir klar. Aber du hast (1:1) von einer flotten Erzählweise und gehetzt wirkendem Erzählen geredet. Und das ist schlicht nicht der Fall bei HdR. Trotz Weglassen der zeitlichen Komponente des Buches.
Ich weiß was du meinst, und anscheinend stimmen wir da ja sogar überein, aber mir ging es schlicht darum, dass der Film nicht generell als gehetzt bezeichnet werden kann. Und dein erster Post hat so geklungen.



> *kürzen* selbstverständlich, aber eben nicht *komplett weglassen*. Niemand will 20 Jahre seines Lebens investieren, um Frodo beim Eierschaukeln zuzuschauen. Aber man kann 20 Filmjahre auch in einem Film super andeuten, ohne dafür mehr als zwei oder drei Sekunden Realzeit an Film dafür zu investieren. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, macht man halt ne verdammte Einblendung.



Die Frage ist wie würde das den Plot voranbringen? Mehr Authentizität gegenüber dem Buch? Klar, das schon. 
Aber wie würde es da Filmerlebnis selbst verbessern? Ich glaube gar nicht. Montagen, die vergehende Zeit signalisieren oder Einblendungen a la "20 Jahre später" würden den 08/15-Zuschauer lediglich irritieren und Fragen aufwerfen. Deswegen ist es imo legitim, wenn man als Regisseur, der zumindest für die Kinoversion auch auf die Laufzeit seines Filmes achten muss, solche fakultativen Infos weglässt und sich auf das Voranbringen des Kernplots konzentriert.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2019)

man muss es so sehen:
Papier ist Geduldig

Siehe die Abreise von Frodo aus dem Auenland, ich muss es nochmal genau nachschlagen aber WIE lange hängt der nochmal rum in Bockenburg? Da ist vielleicht der Hardcut von der Fähre nach Bree etwas zu hart, aber man hätte auch erwartet dass die sich sofort in den Wald verkrümeln und dass man Tom Bombadil rausgestrichen hat, naja, siehe oben, die bekommen vielleicht Messer von dem Erzählstrang, aber der hat sonst den Plot nicht groß vorran gebracht, der ist so wie das Podrennen in Episode 1


----------



## Loosa (10. Januar 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist mein Lieblingsbuch. Hab es geschätzte fünf mal gelesen



Anfänger. 

Für Dune brauchte ich als Teenager mehrere Anläufe. Aber einmal geschafft (was hatte ich geflucht, als ich _dann_ erst die Begriffserklärungen entdeckte), habe ich es sicher ein dutzendmal verschlungen. Später dann ein paarmal die Gateway Collection, wobei Band 1 einfach der Beste ist. Aber auch die Prequels seines Sohnes haben mir gefallen.

Die Entstehung der Feindschaft zwischen Atreides und Harkonnen könnten sie gerne auch verfilmen. Das würde sich eigentlich super für Netflix anbieten. Wäre sicher einfacher, als Dune in einen Film pressen zu wollen. Außer, wie oben schon angesprochen, in einem Umfang wie HdR.


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> *kürzen* selbstverständlich, aber eben nicht *komplett weglassen*. Niemand will 20 Jahre seines Lebens investieren, um Frodo beim Eierschaukeln zuzuschauen. Aber man kann 20 Filmjahre auch in einem Film super andeuten, ohne dafür mehr als zwei oder drei Sekunden Realzeit an Film dafür zu investieren. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, macht man halt ne verdammte Einblendung.


Und das bringt jetzt was? Welchen Vorteil bringt es etwas zu erwähnen was keine Auswirkung hat?

Was meinst du was passiert wenn du einfach mal so reinwirfst was das 20 Jahre vergangen sind? Der unbedarfte Zuschauer, der immer noch die Mehrheit stellt, fragt sich dann nämlich warum zu Hölle 20 Jahre lang nix passiert ist wenn dieser Ring doch so gefährlich ist, das ist ja am Anfang des Films schon etabliert worden. Dann hast du nämlich ein Handlungsloch. Das kannst du nun wiederum lösen indem du erklärst das Gandalf eben erstmal 20 Jahre brauchte im rauszufinden dass es der eine Ring ist. das geht wiederum nicht mit einer 3sek Tafel das braucht schon etwas mehr Zeit. Und wofür das ganze? Für nix, es ist für den Filmzuschauer völlig egal ob Gandalf den Ring sofort erkannte oder 20 Jahre braucht, es ändert absolut nichts.

Wozu also noch mal sich mit diesem Detail rumschlagen das im Endeffekt nichts ändert außer das Alter der Figuren aus Filmsicht?



Enisra schrieb:


> man muss es so sehen:
> Papier ist Geduldig
> 
> Siehe die Abreise von Frodo aus dem Auenland, ich muss es nochmal genau nachschlagen aber WIE lange hängt der nochmal rum in Bockenburg? Da ist vielleicht der Hardcut von der Fähre nach Bree etwas zu hart, aber man hätte auch erwartet dass die sich sofort in den Wald verkrümeln und dass man Tom Bombadil rausgestrichen hat, naja, siehe oben, die bekommen vielleicht Messer von dem Erzählstrang, aber der hat sonst den Plot nicht groß vorran gebracht, der ist so wie das Podrennen in Episode 1


Da hängt er gar nicht rum, aber er lässt sich in 5 Monate Zeit für seinen Aufbruch nach seiner Entscheidung, weil er unter anderem ja Beutelsend verkauft.

http://www.henneth-annun.net/events_view.cfm?evid=1611


----------



## rldml (10. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir sind die Unterschiede von Buch zu Film hinsichtlich der Zeitabfolgen auch aufgefallen, aber ganz ehrlich: Für die Filme ist das doch total belanglos, ich halte das noch nichtmal für entscheidend wichtig.



Wenn man den Film als Kinoerlebnis feiert, hast du definitiv recht. Dem widerspreche ich ja gar nicht 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Du redest einfach an mir vorbei. Dein Problem mit dem Weglassen der zeitlichen Komponente ist mir klar. Aber du hast (1:1) von einer flotten Erzählweise und gehetzt wirkendem Erzählen geredet. Und das ist schlicht nicht der Fall bei HdR. Trotz Weglassen der zeitlichen Komponente des Buches.



Du nimmst das offenkundig anders wahr als ich. Finde ich gut. 



> Ich weiß was du meinst, und anscheinend stimmen wir da ja sogar überein, aber mir ging es schlicht darum, dass der Film nicht generell als gehetzt bezeichnet werden kann. Und dein erster Post hat so geklungen.



Ich bin jetzt zumindestens sicher, dass wir uns verstanden haben 



> Die Frage ist wie würde das den Plot voranbringen? Mehr Authentizität gegenüber dem Buch? Klar, das schon.



Das ist mein Punkt. 



> Aber wie würde es da Filmerlebnis selbst verbessern? Ich glaube gar nicht. Montagen, die vergehende Zeit signalisieren oder Einblendungen a la "20 Jahre später" würden den 08/15-Zuschauer lediglich irritieren und Fragen aufwerfen. Deswegen ist es imo legitim, wenn man als Regisseur, der zumindest für die Kinoversion auch auf die Laufzeit seines Filmes achten muss, solche fakultativen Infos weglässt und sich auf das Voranbringen des Kernplots konzentriert.



Für die Kinofassung bin ich da komplett bei dir. Bei der Enhanced-Edition wären solche Einblendungen allerdings die Qualität des Gesamterlebnisses verbessert, weil es eben genau die Authentizität zur Romanvorlage verbessert. 

Ein Beispiel, was ich komplett falsch verstanden hatte damals im Kino: Bilbo altert mit Ring ja langsamer. Er gibt den Ring ab und wandert ins Elbental. Die Filme vermitteln den Eindruck, als würde zwischen  diesem Moment und dem Zeitpunkt von Frodos und Bilbos Wiedersehen nur wenige Monate vergehen. Bilbo ist da dann extrem gealtert (im Vergleich zu vorher). Wenn man jetzt nicht weiß, dass die Romane hier eigentlich mehrere Jahrzehnte Zeit dazwischen sehen, muss man annehmen, dass Bilbos Alterung beschleunigt war. 

Das ist jetzt nicht staatstragend, aber doch ein Detail, über das ich damals gestolpert bin und sich mir erst mit dem Lesen der Romane erschloss. 



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und das bringt jetzt was? Welchen Vorteil bringt es etwas zu erwähnen was keine Auswirkung hat?





> Wozu also noch mal sich mit diesem Detail rumschlagen das im Endeffekt nichts ändert außer das Alter der Figuren aus Filmsicht?



Authentizität. Aber wie schon gesagt - es hätte ausgereicht, das in die Enhanced-Edition reinzuwerfen. 

Und jetzt kommt mal alle wiede runter, oder habe ich eure Dackel beleidigt?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt mal alle wiede runter, oder habe ich eure Dackel beleidigt?



Also das geht zu weit! Dackel sind *tabu*!


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da hängt er gar nicht rum, aber er lässt sich in 5 Monate Zeit für seinen Aufbruch nach seiner Entscheidung, weil er unter anderem ja Beutelsend verkauft.
> 
> Frodo's Departure from the Shire: Overview - Events - Henneth Ann



ja komm, also wenn ich grade das mächtigste MacGuffin mit mir rum trage und schnell abhauen muss, dann warte ich vielleicht 5h bis zum morgen


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Für die Kinofassung bin ich da komplett bei dir. Bei der Enhanced-Edition wären solche Einblendungen allerdings die Qualität des Gesamterlebnisses verbessert, weil es eben genau die Authentizität zur Romanvorlage verbessert.
> 
> Ein Beispiel, was ich komplett falsch verstanden hatte damals im Kino: Bilbo altert mit Ring ja langsamer. Er gibt den Ring ab und wandert ins Elbental. Die Filme vermitteln den Eindruck, als würde zwischen  diesem Moment und dem Zeitpunkt von Frodos und Bilbos Wiedersehen nur wenige Monate vergehen. Bilbo ist da dann extrem gealtert (im Vergleich zu vorher). Wenn man jetzt nicht weiß, dass die Romane hier eigentlich mehrere Jahrzehnte Zeit dazwischen sehen, muss man annehmen, dass Bilbos Alterung beschleunigt war.
> 
> Das ist jetzt nicht staatstragend, aber doch ein Detail, über das ich damals gestolpert bin und sich mir erst mit dem Lesen der Romane erschloss.



Für dich hätte es das Gesamterlebnis verbessert, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass du damit zu einem sehr kleinen Kreis der Zuschauer gehörst. Selbst innerhalb derer, die die Extended Editionen kaufen.
Zeiteinblendungen und Montagen, die riesige Lücken im Film reißen ohne sie inhaltlich zu füllen, wirken einfach irritierend. Und lohnen sich auch aus Regisseur-Sicht nicht, weil sie wenn überhaupt nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil des Publikums sprechen.

Bilbos Alterung funktioniert für mich dennoch - HdR beinhaltet diverse Reisemontagen, bei denen nie näher definiert ist, wie viel Zeit wirklich vergeht. Der zeitliche Abstand ist deswegen imo ungenau genug, um lang ausgelegt zu werden. 
Abgesehen davon betont der geringe zeitliche Abstand in Filmzeit die enorme Wirkung, die der Ring auf Bilbo hatte. Und ich glaube in dem Fall ist es wichtig zu zeigen, wie sehr er von dem Tragen bzw. in diesem Fall von dem Nicht-Tragen beeinflusst wurde. Hätte Bilbo genau gleich ausgesehen, hätte das die Wirkung des Ringes für den Zuschauer, der den Roman nicht kennt vllt untergraben.


----------



## rldml (10. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Für dich hätte es das Gesamterlebnis verbessert, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass du damit zu einem sehr kleinen Kreis der Zuschauer gehörst. Selbst innerhalb derer, die die Extended Editionen kaufen.
> Zeiteinblendungen und Montagen, die riesige Lücken im Film reißen ohne sie inhaltlich zu füllen, wirken einfach irritierend. Und lohnen sich auch aus Regisseur-Sicht nicht, weil sie wenn überhaupt nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil des Publikums sprechen.



Da werden wir nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Seis drum.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Januar 2019)

Was HDR angeht, gibt es eine Episode, die den ganzen Extended Cut rechtfertigt.  In der Kinofassung ist es fast schon ärgerlich, als Streicher / Aragorn "vage" verschwindet, um die Geisterarmee "möglicherweise" für sich zu gewinnen und dann plötzlich taucht diese mitten im "Endkampf" auf. Das hatte mich im Kino schon gestört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2019)

Zu Bilbos Alterungsprozess:
Die Erklärung ergibt sich doch direkt zu Beginn, als Gandalf ihn seit langer Zeit wieder besucht und dieser ihn verwundert anschaut ("Du bist um keinen Tag gealtert..."), widerum sagt Bilbo selbst nach seiner Geburtstagsfeier, kurz bevor er auf Gandalfs Aufforderung den Ring zurücklässt dass er sich dünn und ausgemergelt vorkäme... Jackson veranschaulicht damit dass der Ring zwar das Äußere Bilbos jung erhalten, ihn aber an Lebenskraft ausgesaugt hat, und als er Auenland verlässt und Frodo in Bruchtal wieder sieht zeigt sich fern vom Ring-Einfluß sein wahres physisches Alter. IMO absolut nachvollziehbar, dem Widerspruch zum Buch zum Trotz.

Außerdem:
Die Einleitung Galadriels erzählt ebenso kurz von Gollum und seinem durch den Ring bedingt unnatürlich langen Lebens, was zudem auch eine körperliche Metamorphose mit sich brachte. Die Einwirkung des Rings war da allerdings negativer, weil Smeagol von Gier und Mord geprägt war.

Es verdeutlicht ganz klar die überaus große und unheilvolle Macht des Meisterrings.
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Authentizität. Aber wie schon gesagt - es hätte ausgereicht, das in die Enhanced-Edition reinzuwerfen.


Was bringt das für mehr Authentizität? Es ändert sich absolut nichts dadurch, es wird auch nichts authentischer auf magische Weise. Dafür hätte der Film völlig anders geschrieben werden müssen damit das eine Wirkung entfaltet, alles was dadurch gesagt werden würde, würde dem Rest wiederum seine Wirkung nehmen weil es dort schon auf andere Weise gesagt wird. Da würden jetzt 20 Jahre inhaltliche Leere klaffen, und das bringt dem Film keine Authentizität, im Gegenteil, es nimmt sie ihm



rldml schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt mal alle wiede runter, oder habe ich eure Dackel beleidigt?


Was für ein Problem hast du mit Kritik. Das riecht bei dir so langsam nach "meine Meinung ist die einzig richtige, alle anderen sind falsch". Punkt.



Enisra schrieb:


> ja komm, also wenn ich grade das mächtigste MacGuffin mit mir rum trage und schnell abhauen muss, dann warte ich vielleicht 5h bis zum morgen


Ich glaub wir missverstehen uns, ich wollte bloß sagen dass das zeitliche Problem früher war und nicht erst da. Ab der eigentlichen Abreise geht das alles ohne sinnlose Unterbrechungen nach Bruchtal, von Tom Bombadil mal abgesehen, den man ja zum Glück gestrichen hat.


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> man muss es so sehen:
> Papier ist Geduldig
> 
> Siehe die Abreise von Frodo aus dem Auenland, ich muss es nochmal genau nachschlagen aber WIE lange hängt der nochmal rum in Bockenburg? Da ist vielleicht der Hardcut von der Fähre nach Bree etwas zu hart, aber man hätte auch erwartet dass die sich sofort in den Wald verkrümeln und dass man Tom Bombadil rausgestrichen hat, naja, siehe oben, die bekommen vielleicht Messer von dem Erzählstrang, aber der hat sonst den Plot nicht groß vorran gebracht, der ist so wie das Podrennen in Episode 1



Echt jetzt? Tom Bombadil und das Podrace sind Deines Erachtens plotmässig gleichwertig??

PJ nennt einen weitaus besseren Grund für die Weglassung von Tom Bombadil: Er wird im Gegensatz zu praktisch jedem anderen auf Mittelerde nicht vom Ring beeinflusst, was dem Ring im Film vieles von seiner Macht weggenommen hätte - in diesem Sinne wäre die Inklusion von Tom Bombadil schlicht und ergriffen nicht nur (plotmässig) nutzlos sondern sogar kontraproduktiv gewesen (für die Charakterisierung des Ringes).

Das Podrace hingegen bringt die Handlung sehr wohl voran:
- Ohne Podrace sitzen Amidala und Co. auf Tatooine fest.
- Anakins Aussergewöhnlichkeit wird zum ersten mal konkret aufgeführt.
- Anakin kommt dadurch auf "legalem" Weg aus der Sklaverei.

Und nebenbei bemerkt - ja, ich weiss, Du hältst ja nicht allzu viel von den Prequels, aber ich will verdammt sein, wenn das Podrennen keine affengeile Action-Sequence ist  Ich jedenfalls möchte sie nicht missen.


----------



## rldml (11. Januar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Was bringt das für mehr Authentizität? Es ändert sich absolut nichts dadurch, es wird auch nichts authentischer auf magische Weise. Dafür hätte der Film völlig anders geschrieben werden müssen damit das eine Wirkung entfaltet, alles was dadurch gesagt werden würde, würde dem Rest wiederum seine Wirkung nehmen weil es dort schon auf andere Weise gesagt wird. Da würden jetzt 20 Jahre inhaltliche Leere klaffen, und das bringt dem Film keine Authentizität, im Gegenteil, es nimmt sie ihm



Du vergleichst das Kinoerlebnis mit der Nähe zum Roman. Aber wenn du nur einen(!) meiner Posts ohne zu hyperventilieren gelesen hättest, solltest du gemerkt haben, dass ich beides ganz bewusst voneinander trenne.

Aber nochmal ganz speziell für dich:

1. Als Kinoerlebnis sind die Filme super. Ohne jede Debatte.
2. Wenn man Verfilmungen sucht, die möglichst nah an ihre Romane rankommen, dann ist HdR nicht in den Top 10. Hauptsächlich aus den von mir benannten Gründen. 



> Was für ein Problem hast du mit Kritik. Das riecht bei dir so langsam nach "meine Meinung ist die einzig richtige, alle anderen sind falsch". Punkt.



Der Einzige, der sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen scheint, bist du. Zumindest bis du der Einzige, der hier so einen scharfen Ton anschlägt, nur weil ich nicht einlenke 



> Ich glaub wir missverstehen uns, ich wollte bloß sagen dass das zeitliche Problem früher war und nicht erst da. Ab der eigentlichen Abreise geht das alles ohne sinnlose Unterbrechungen nach Bruchtal, von Tom Bombadil mal abgesehen, den man ja zum Glück gestrichen hat.



Ich sagte doch zu Anfang, dass die zeitlichen Abstände in der gesamten Trilogie immer wieder unerwähnt weggestrichen wurden. Für das Kinoerlebnis super, aber die Nähe zum Roman geht damit halt einfach verloren. 

Edit: Mein Einwand bezieht sich übrigend die ganze Zeit auf diesen Post: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...rolle-der-sci-fi-verfilmung.html#post10206819. HdR ist eine super Buchadaption, aber bei weitem nicht perfekt.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Du vergleichst das Kinoerlebnis mit der Nähe zum Roman. Aber wenn du nur einen(!) meiner Posts ohne zu hyperventilieren gelesen hättest, solltest du gemerkt haben, dass ich beides ganz bewusst voneinander trenne.


Der einzige der bisher hyperventiliert bist du, weil du ein Detail drin haben willst, was in dieser Erzählform nichts bringt.



rldml schrieb:


> Aber nochmal ganz speziell für dich:
> 
> 1. Als Kinoerlebnis sind die Filme super. Ohne jede Debatte.
> 2. Wenn man Verfilmungen sucht, die möglichst nah an ihre Romane rankommen, dann ist HdR nicht in den Top 10. Hauptsächlich aus den von mir benannten Gründen.


Bisher bringst du einen Grund, und das weil du nicht verstanden hast das die Medien unterschiedlich funktionieren.



rldml schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen scheint, bist du. Zumindest bis du der Einzige, der hier so einen scharfen Ton anschlägt, nur weil ich nicht einlenke


Du beschreibst das Problem und merkst es immer noch nicht. Dann bist du allerdings hier auch falsch, das ist ein Diskussionsforum und nicht dafür gedacht das du deine Meinung hier postest und dann so tust als wäre alles andere scheiß egal.



rldml schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch zu Anfang, dass die zeitlichen Abstände in der gesamten Trilogie immer wieder unerwähnt weggestrichen wurden. Für das Kinoerlebnis super, aber die Nähe zum Roman geht damit halt einfach verloren.


Wie erklär ich dir das jetzt ohne deine Traumwelt zu zerstören dass das zwangsweise ist, da ein Film kein Roman ist. Ohne so etwas geht das nicht, da hier völlig andere Erzählweisen stattfinden.



rldml schrieb:


> Edit: Mein Einwand bezieht sich übrigend die ganze Zeit auf diesen Post: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...rolle-der-sci-fi-verfilmung.html#post10206819. HdR ist eine super Buchadaption, aber bei weitem nicht perfekt.


Was auch nicht in dem Post steht, das hast du also auch nicht verstanden.

Das dein Standpunkt nicht der einzig wahre ist, das willst du nicht akzeptieren. Nur weil du meinst das Punkt XYZ da sein muss damit etwas Nahe dem Roman ist, stimmt das nicht zwangsweise. Und genau das ist hier der Falle, den du nicht akzeptieren willst.

Von daher bist du hier falsch wenn du einfach nur deinen Standpunkt unter die User bringen willst und andere Standpunkte , wie du ja selbst dargelegt hast, einfach dann wegwischst wie es dir passt.

Mach doch einfach mal vor wie das besser gehen soll wenn man nicht nur Hardcorefans des Buches erfreuen will. Die sind es nämlich denen diese 20 Jahre und deren Erwähnung was bringen, allen anderen ist das relativ egal sofern der Rest wie hier passt. Wie füllst du die dann existierende Handlungslücke außer du verfilmst jede Seite des Buches 1:1 ohne damit schätzungsweise 90% des Publikums zu verschrecken?


----------



## rldml (11. Januar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Der einzige der bisher hyperventiliert bist du, weil du ein Detail drin haben willst, was in dieser Erzählform nichts bringt.



Unsinn.



> Bisher bringst du einen Grund, und das weil du nicht verstanden hast das die Medien unterschiedlich funktionieren.



Du hast nicht verstanden, worüber ich schreibe. Ich rede nicht über die Qualität der Filmtrilogie an sich. Das habe ich jetzt auch etwa 30 mal geschrieben, auch wenn du die ganze Zeit das Gegenteil zu glauben scheinst.



> Du beschreibst das Problem und merkst es immer noch nicht. Dann bist du allerdings hier auch falsch, das ist ein Diskussionsforum und nicht dafür gedacht das du deine Meinung hier postest und dann so tust als wäre alles andere scheiß egal.
> 
> Wie erklär ich dir das jetzt ohne deine Traumwelt zu zerstören dass das zwangsweise ist, da ein Film kein Roman ist. Ohne so etwas geht das nicht, da hier völlig andere Erzählweisen stattfinden.
> 
> Was auch nicht in dem Post steht, das hast du also auch nicht verstanden.



Originalzitat: 


> Ich konnte zwar beiden das eine oder andere abgewinnen, *aber eine "perfekte" (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) Buchverfilmung wie beispielsweise bei der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie sind beide Versionen nicht*.



Hier sagt jemand, die HdR-Filmadaption ist eine *perfekte* Buchverfilmung. Perfekt bedeutet für mich in diesem Zusammenhang "Es geht nicht besser". Dem widerspreche ich und bringe Beispiele, die das belegen. Sogar ein Beispiel, dass völlig sinnentstellt zum Buch ist (Bilbos Alter). Und du kommst an mit Mimimi Film != Buch



> Das dein Standpunkt nicht der einzig wahre ist, das willst du nicht akzeptieren. Nur weil du meinst das Punkt XYZ da sein muss damit etwas Nahe dem Roman ist, stimmt das nicht zwangsweise. Und genau das ist hier der Falle, den du nicht akzeptieren willst.



HdR *ist* eine gute Buchverfilmung. Und auch gutes Popcorn-Kino. Dem habe ich sogar mehrfach anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern zugestimmt. Aber eben nicht perfekt. Ich habe einige Beispiele aufgezählt, die das besser hinbekommen. 



> Von daher bist du hier falsch wenn du einfach nur deinen Standpunkt unter die User bringen willst und andere Standpunkte , wie du ja selbst dargelegt hast, einfach dann wegwischst wie es dir passt.



Du bist derjenige, der eine andere Meinung nicht akzeptieren kann und einfach wegwischt 



> Mach doch einfach mal vor wie das besser gehen soll wenn man nicht nur Hardcorefans des Buches erfreuen will. Die sind es nämlich denen diese 20 Jahre und deren Erwähnung was bringen, allen anderen ist das relativ egal sofern der Rest wie hier passt. Wie füllst du die dann existierende Handlungslücke außer du verfilmst jede Seite des Buches 1:1 ohne damit schätzungsweise 90% des Publikums zu verschrecken?



Auch das habe ich schon zig mal erwähnt, aber du überliest es offenkundig jedes Mal: Die Kinofassung kann gern bleiben wie sie ist - Popcornkino für die Massen, eine gelungene Filmtrilogie, die ganz ohne Roman einfach eine spannende und tolle Geschichte erzählt. 

Die Extended-Edition werden sich aber zu >90% nur Leute anschauen, die die Romane gelesen haben oder anderweitig Fantasy-affin sind. Und *dieses Publikum* kannst du mit einer Einblendung oder einer 2-3-Sekunden langen Szene oder einer Stimme aus dem Off zur Veranschaulichung der vergehenden Zeit definitiv nicht abschrecken.

.
.
.

Mensch Junge. Ich habs ja verstanden, dass du nicht darauf klar kommst, dass ich dein persönliches Heiligtum kritisiere. Ich werde mich aus dieser Diskussion jetzt auch zurückziehen. Aufmerksame Menschen verstehen was ich gemeint habe, ob die mir nun zustimmen oder auch nicht. Das reicht für mich aus.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (11. Januar 2019)

Könnt ihr euren Warcraft abklatsch mit Elfen; Orks; Menschen; Zwergen und Gnomen nicht woanders diskutieren? 

Hier geht es immerhin um Dune!!!! Das hat so viel Potential da ein tiefes Universum zu schaffen.. Hoffentlich verbocken die es nicht.. )
Ich habe die Spiele geliebt, die Hintergrund Story & das Setting haben genau die richtigen Trigger bei mir getroffen. <3


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2019)

ExigeS2RGB schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euren Warcraft abklatsch mit Elfen; Orks; Menschen; Zwergen und Gnomen nicht woanders diskutieren?


Agreed. Voll Offtopic und so...



> Hier geht es immerhin um Dune!!!! Das hat so viel Potential da ein tiefes Universum zu schaffen.. Hoffentlich verbocken die es nicht.. )
> Ich habe die Spiele geliebt, die Hintergrund Story & das Setting haben genau die richtigen Trigger bei mir getroffen. <3


Die Bücher kennst du aber hoffentlich auch, oder?


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (11. Januar 2019)

Die Bücher habe ich nicht gelesen. Bin nicht so der Bücherwurm.

Aber die Filme kenne ich alle und ich habe alle Spiele gespielt auch das erste Dune 1992 das für mich damals  unheimlich schwer gewesen ist xD (BJ1986)


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2019)

ExigeS2RGB schrieb:


> Die Bücher habe ich nicht gelesen. Bin nicht so der Bücherwurm.
> 
> Aber die Filme kenne ich alle und ich habe alle Spiele gespielt auch das erste Dune 1992 das für mich damals  unheimlich schwer gewesen ist xD (BJ1986)


"Kein Bücherwurm": Da verpasst man halt dann doch recht viel. Die Radikalisierung und politischen Spiele zum Beispiel ist in den Büchern einiges interessanter und nebenbei verständlicher beschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Kein Bücherwurm": Da verpasst man halt dann doch recht viel. Die Radikalisierung und politischen Spiele zum Beispiel ist in den Büchern einiges interessanter und nebenbei verständlicher beschrieben.



vorallem die Beschreibungen welche radikal anders sind im Buch und die Nebengeschichten die im Buch vorkommen
Nebst so dem Glossar ganz am Ende


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fassen wir den Beitrag kurz zusammen: Alle blöd außer du, vor allem ich bin der allerblödeste.

Und dann schnell die Flucht ergreifen wenn man Gegenwind bekommt.

Falls du dich selbst aller Glaubwürdigkeit berauben wolltest, das hast du bestens geschafft.

Jetzt wirds wirklich  trollig mit dir.


----------



## Loosa (12. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Kein Bücherwurm": Da verpasst man halt dann doch recht viel. Die Radikalisierung und politischen Spiele zum Beispiel ist in den Büchern einiges interessanter und nebenbei verständlicher beschrieben.



„Wheels, within wheels, within wheels“ 

Aber Dune ist nicht wirklich die leichteste Kost. Wo auf einem dutzend Seiten auch mal nur die Landschaft beschrieben wird. Den Einstieg fand ich damals, auch als Bücherwurm, nicht leicht. Aber dann machte es süchtig.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (12. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> „Wheels, within wheels, within wheels“
> .... Aber dann machte es süchtig.




Ein sience fiction GoT also?


----------



## rldml (13. Januar 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Fassen wir den Beitrag kurz zusammen: Alle blöd außer du, vor allem ich bin der allerblödeste.



Ich denke, du hast nicht einen meiner Posts wirklich gelesen (oder verstanden), sonst hättest du diesen Satz nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen schreiben können 



> Und dann schnell die Flucht ergreifen wenn man Gegenwind bekommt.
> 
> Falls du dich selbst aller Glaubwürdigkeit berauben wolltest, das hast du bestens geschafft.



Soll ich jetzt noch 10 mal schreiben, was du dann sowieso nicht lesen wirst? Wem würde das was nützen? Sorry, aber für diese Sandkastenspiele ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Hier, da hast du dein Förmchen zurück und jetzt halte dich fern von mir und geh' jemand anderen auf den Senkel.



> Jetzt wirds wirklich  trollig mit dir.



Ja genau


----------



## rldml (13. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> „Wheels, within wheels, within wheels“
> 
> Aber Dune ist nicht wirklich die leichteste Kost. Wo auf einem dutzend Seiten auch mal nur die Landschaft beschrieben wird. Den Einstieg fand ich damals, auch als Bücherwurm, nicht leicht. Aber dann machte es süchtig.



Ich habe den Roman jetzt bestimmt schon vier oder fünfmal gelesen und mir fallen beim erneuten Lesen immer noch Details auf, die ich vorher übersehen hab. Das beweist die Komplexität, die Frank Herberts Werke auch heute noch auszeichnet.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Januar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast nicht einen meiner Posts wirklich gelesen (oder verstanden), sonst hättest du diesen Satz nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen schreiben können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep trolling trolling trolling.

Ja die Zeit ist dir wirklich zu schade, deswegen bist du ja wieder hier und machst genau da weiter wo du aufgehört hast.

Verarsch dich ruhig selbst weiter aber versuch hier nicht anderen was vorzuschreiben. 

Das darfst du genauso wenig wie ich.


----------

